# Google: Android Cooles neues Framework zur Erstellung von Mobilen Anwendungen



## Thomas Darimont (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://code.google.com/android/

Wenn jetzt noch ein paar Hersteller ein paar coole Geräte rausbringen auf denen Android läuft, dann kann Apple mit dem iPhone einpacken.

Gruß Tom


----------



## matdacat (14. November 2007)

Ja, Android sieht sehr vielversprechend aus! Aber langsam macht mir Google mit seinen vielen erfolgreichen Projekten Angst, nun könnte aus der Vormachtstellung im Web auch noch eine im mobilen Bereich werden.


----------

